# FreeNAS: AVM Fritz!WLAN Dongle



## Hassla (16. Mai 2012)

Servus,
habe mir überlegt, aus alten PC-Teilen ein NAS zu "bauen" und dies mal zu testen, nun ist es aber so, dass ich nur die Möglichkeit habe den NAS per WLAN ins Netzwerk einzubinden, nur wie mache ich das? Suche jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit in Google, auf Deutsch und Englisch finde aber nichts, was mir meiner Meinung nach hilft!

Was ich heraus gefunden habe, dass ich den Treiber für FreeBSD brauch, reicht da der normale Linux Treiber von AVM? Und wie binde ich dass in das FreeNAS ein?

MFg


----------



## Falk (16. Mai 2012)

Hassla schrieb:


> Servus,
> habe mir überlegt, aus alten PC-Teilen ein NAS zu "bauen" und dies mal zu testen, nun ist es aber so, dass ich nur die Möglichkeit habe den NAS per WLAN ins Netzwerk einzubinden, nur wie mache ich das? Suche jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit in Google, auf Deutsch und Englisch finde aber nichts, was mir meiner Meinung nach hilft!
> 
> Was ich heraus gefunden habe, dass ich den Treiber für FreeBSD brauch, reicht da der normale Linux Treiber von AVM? Und wie binde ich dass in das FreeNAS ein?
> ...



FreeNAS setzt in der aktuellen Version auf FreeBSD 8.x auf, Treiber sind leider nicht ohne weiteres in das System zu integrieren (was nicht an FreeBSD, sondern eher am Aufbau von FreeNAS liegt). Die Unterstützung von WLAN-Lösungen dürfte sehr gering ausfallen, da das nicht der Zielfokus von FreeNAS ist. 

Ich würde eher zu einem angepassten Linux-System greifen (Openfiler, http://www.openfiler.com/products wäre ein Möglichkeit), der Treibersupport ist dabei deutlich besser. Die Möglichkeiten von FreeNAS und vor allem ZFS als Dateisystem kommen erst bei mehreren Festplatten (z.B. 4 HDDs im RAID5) und viel RAM (ab 8 GB) richtig zum tragen.


----------



## Hassla (16. Mai 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort!
Und wie binde ich dann den Treiber direkt bei der Installation von Openfiler ein? Meine LinuxTage sind leider schon ein wenig her.


----------



## joasas (17. Mai 2012)

Wenn du einen aktuellen Kernel hast wird das Modul in der Regela automatisch geladen sofern du den Wlan Kram installiert hast. 

Ich würde persönlich eher zu einem System ala Debian oder Arch Linux greifen, hier kann man das System wesentlich besser anpassen.


----------



## Bauer87 (18. Mai 2012)

Haben die AVM-W-LAN-Dinger nicht nur nen proprietären Treiber? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass sogar die entsprechende ABI irgendwann aus dem Kernel entfernt wurde, mit dem Hinweis, dass die eh nur von wenigen und dann auch noch proprietären Treibern verwendet wird. Zumindest in meiner Wahrnehmung sind die Sticks von AVM die wohl schlechteste Wahl, was WiFi mit Linux angeht. (Das meiste andere läuft ja Out-of-the-Box.)

An deiner Stelle würde ich erst mal mit ner Mainstream-Distribution auf nem Rechner mit laufendem Internetanschluss testen, wie der Stick überhaupt unter Linux läuft. Was ich auf der AVM-Wenseite entdeckt habe, ist nämlich ein Kernelmodul zum selberkompilieren, das einen binären Blob nachlädt, und Ubuntuusers rät sogar dazu, den Windowstreiber per Ndiswrapper einzubinden.


----------



## joasas (18. Mai 2012)

In der Tat sind die nicht optimal, ich nehme hier gerne wenn 54Mbit/s reichen RTL8187, aber inzwischen nehm ich auch hier schon eher den besseren RT3070 bzw. RT3072. Die bekommt man über Amazon, eBay oder von anderen Chinaportalen. Bei Amazon sind das in der Regel die Alfa Geräte.


----------

